# Happy First Day Of Summer!



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I thought I would start of the first day of summer with a nice giggle.. So I got this new car......


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

So funny!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

In my life Summer begins May 1st, and June 21st is Midsummer. I didn't even get to enjoy it, a toothache has taken my life away. Ugh. My dentist is out, of course, and can't see me until Wednesday next week. I ended up in the ER, but a good dose of penicillin and I'm able to think straight.

Antibiotics are amazing, miraculous even, but do they mess me up. I'm off, fuzzy brained. It's better than rolling around in pain though.

Happy "Mid"-Summer!! Now I just have to protect the garden from the four-leggers.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

aacre said:


> I thought I would start of the first day of summer with a nice giggle.. So I got this new car......


That's actually a good idea!


----------

